# 4000 watt ebb grow



## Mr Greenman (Jan 12, 2013)

a 4000 watt set up using in a ebb grow system with 18 sites I'm only using 16 of the site I'm growing trainwreak . I'm trying to post some pictures I will post soon so everybody can see


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 12, 2013)

That's the same set up I used to run. I miss it!


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2013)

Read this it might help>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/how_to_upload_pictures.html


----------



## Mainebud (Jan 29, 2013)

Sounds great! Where's the porn? Need pics! I'm thinking about using that system as well lmk how it goes please.


----------

